# Moving to the Algarve - Getting Set Up



## PoppetS (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi!

Myself and my other half are hoping to move to the Algarve early 2015 (March). As he has been granted a 3 year break from work, its not a 'forever' move so we would be looking to rent, not buy. We'd like somewhere a few km from a town (we're thinking just outside Tavira).

We're in our 20's, no kids (but 5 pets!) and, due to the nature of my job, I would stay working in my current role in an Irish company. We would rent out our house here which would cover our mortgage. 

My question is how much (roughly) would we need to get set up? I have worked out the cost of driving us & the pets over, and we would take one car with us, at least until we got set up over there. 

Thanks, P!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not a complete or comprehensive list by any means but things for you to consider
You give yourself an immediate problem finding suitable accommodation when pets are involved and would be more likely to find somewhere out of the "holiday" region of Portugal 

To matriculate your car 500 to 700€, rental 300 to 500€ pm, house basic running expenses appox 150 to 200€ pm food? insurance 50€ pm

As residents you would need to declare any income from Ireland which would include the rental on your house


----------



## PoppetS (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Canoeman. I did not even think of the rental income. There is so much to organise but its a great opportunity to live abroad and one we won't get again until we retire I would imagine.

Our pets are def an issue but we couldn't leave them behind & are quite happy to live in a quiet area outside of a town or city.

With regards to getting our tax/income sorted, would you recommend getting a solicitor/accountant to sort that out for us on arrival?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your first is getting your Residence registered, 2nd if you intend bringing your car and matriculating (check that your ownership of car allows you to matriculate free of ISV (car tax)

For income you need advice from an Accountant not a Solicitor, if you moved in March 2015 your first return wouldn't be reguired to be filed until April 2016 so you have plenty of time to sort out details and find out what you need

Appreciate pets but it does make life difficult in finding accommodation, when I said "holiday" area what I really meant was your more likely to find a suitable away from the Algarve i.e. Silver Coast, Central portugal


----------



## djohnmarlowm (May 18, 2014)

canoeman said:


> Your first is getting your Residence registered, 2nd if you intend bringing your car and matriculating (check that your ownership of car allows you to matriculate free of ISV (car tax)
> 
> For income you need advice from an Accountant not a Solicitor, if you moved in March 2015 your first return wouldn't be reguired to be filed until April 2016 so you have plenty of time to sort out details and find out what you need
> 
> Appreciate pets but it does make life difficult in finding accommodation, when I said "holiday" area what I really meant was your more likely to find a suitable away from the Algarve i.e. Silver Coast, Central portugal


Hi canoeman
You said an intriguing thing there about matriculating a car without ISV. Is there any information on that anywhere? I expect that it'll be a nightmare to get done, but that is interesting


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

To not pay ISV
You must be a *new* Resident have owned car in your name for minimum of 12 months prior to move to Portugal, you must have full driving licence, you must be able to prove that Residence outside Portugal with combination of rent, mortgage, utility bills in the name of car owner as stated on ownership papers and person matriculating.

The car must have CoC or equivalent
No it's not difficult it's all about preparation and having correct paperwork
You *must start* the Matriculation process with Customs *within 6 months of leaving* previous country of Residence but first you must Register as a Resident which must be done by the 4th month of entering Portugal

1. You notify and complete Customs paperwork
2. You have IPO (MOT) to verify car matches CoC and is roadworthy
3. You register car with IMTT who supply the number plate
4. You register the ownership of car with the Conservatoria (who notify Finances) who collect the road tax

UK or any RHD needs correct headlights and rear lights, speedometer in KPH, tyres matched in pairs
One downside is road tax is from date of Portuguese matriculation *not year of 1st registration*
Once matriculation started Portuguese Insurance company will insure you

Some Customs offices are easier to deal with than others, worst reputation is Faro, sorry can't post link Financas site down


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

canoeman said:


> To not pay ISV
> You must be a *new* Resident have owned car in your name for minimum of 12 months prior to move to Portugal, you must have full driving licence, you must be able to prove that Residence outside Portugal with combination of rent, mortgage, utility bills in the name of car owner as stated on ownership papers and person matriculating.
> 
> The car must have CoC or equivalent
> ...


Hello

One thing that has to be done before getting the Customs paperwork is you need to go to the Consulate and swear a declaration that you are no longer resident in the UK. You prove that by showing you are now resident in Portugal with your residency document from the Camara. Then go to the Customs office and they give you some papers to fill in and also send you to an office to buy other papers for a couple of Euro. You should be able to copy from your Certificate of Conformity most of what is needed on the Customs forms. Make sure you get a copy of the Ceretificate of Conformity in Portuguese not just English.

Fred


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It should be noted that vehicles imported tax free can't be sold for 5 years unless the outstanding tax is repaid. Still well worth the effort though.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your from UK then as Janina k says, declaration can be downloaded from UK Embassy site but unless system changed requires a personal visit for signature, now only Embassy/Consulate services available Lisboa and Portimao, other EU countries have other arrangements ways of doing this


----------



## djohnmarlowm (May 18, 2014)

canoeman said:


> To not pay ISV
> You must be a *new* Resident have owned car in your name for minimum of 12 months prior to move to Portugal, you must have full driving licence, you must be able to prove that Residence outside Portugal with combination of rent, mortgage, utility bills in the name of car owner as stated on ownership papers and person matriculating.
> 
> The car must have CoC or equivalent
> ...


Thanks, Canoeman, that's an interesting option


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is Financas/Customs link to ISV on cars, it translates ok
ISV exemption is 2nd point then you need to go through each point on 2nd page, it makes no reference to IMTT & Conservatoria which are part of whole process
Site da DGAIEC - Descrição Imposto Sobre Veículos

The answer to this doesn't really mean you can import a vehicle free of ISV every 10 years
"How many vehicles can be exempted and what the length of the benefit of exemption from new ISV?"
as to qualify you need to leave and revoke Residence for a minimum of 12 months to have owned the vehicle and prove external residence to qualify so read all carefully


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Am I correct in assuming that matriculating a car free of ISV is only for EU residents? Being able to bring my car from the US without punitive duties would be a major plus....I love the car (2012 Mini Cooper) and am pretty certain that I couldn't sell here and replace with the equivalent there without taking a giant hit.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No, it applies to anyone from any country moving their Residence to Portugal but you need to make certain car forms part of your personal possessions if being shipped from outside EU, within EU there are no restrictions i.e. import duty on movement of personal possessions


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Cool, canoeman! Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Melissa58275 said:


> Cool, canoeman! Thanks!


you still need to qualify with the ownership and external Residence criteria, the car must be owned for min of 12 months, Residence can be in more than 1 country but must add up to minimum 12 months


----------

